# Little overwhelmed with all the dangerous items in my house!



## KazesMom (Dec 10, 2015)

I am trying to make things safe for my new bird but it seems like everything in the house is dangerous!!! I have done well with not using any cleaners around him or his cage, including air fresheners. I haven't burned any candles or incense since he moved in. I do have the scented oils that you plug into the wall but not near his cage.
My house is full of mirrors and windows, one in every room. The only safe place without a ton of windows and high ceilings or ceiling fans is the bathroom and it has a huge mirror that covers the entire wall. That is where I take his cage to let him out because if he starts to fly away I can get to him easily. My question is about plants. I have read of the list of 2,000 plants that are toxic for birds and turns out almost all the plants in my house are toxic to him. At least I think they are because I googled pictures of common house plants and tried to figure out what type of plants I have then compare that to the list of toxic to birds. So anyway.... is it ok if he lands on the plants but doesn't eat them? Or sits in the same room with 5 toxic plants?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

When I first let my birds out in a room, I cover the mirrors with some fabric and close the curtains. Once the budgie gets used to the room's layout, windows and mirrors aren't a problem. Is it possible for you to move the plants out of a room and have it set aside as the budgie room? 
I would be cautious that if a budgie were to land on a plant toxic to it, it only takes a second for him to nibble on it and you really can't be stood over the budgie the entire time it's out in such an intense way. Move the plants, save the budgie.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Therm has offered you very good advice and I agree with her 100%! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I am glad to hear you are working to make his enviroment safe, and I think we can all relate to the initial frustration of trying to 
budgie proof our home. The amount of thing's that can do them harm was shocking to me at first, and turned me into a real fanatic about what get's brought into the home...


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

I was aware years ago about most dangers to our birds. However I have always tried to check first before giving anything that I don't already Know is safe. After 8 years of living with a bird lady as a wife, my husband even asks me if I made sure it is safe for the birds, lizards, and kitty cat. 

It has just become a normal thing to us over time.


----------

